# rear air vent removal



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

any instruction? I can't find it any where. this forum or google or youtube

thanks


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Car-...965604?hash=item2f2e670224:g:KXoAAOSwNndcoE5M

looking for something like this


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

anybody home?


----------



## artful (Sep 14, 2018)




----------

